# re-matching/ relabeling cells



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm getting quite a collection of cells, but some are of questionable worth. After not having great luck with trying to match up some of my own cells and label them , 

I'm wondering if anyone will test cells on a turbo matcher and label them for me? reasonably. I want to weed out the bad ones and put together some packs for bashing. 

The first few packs I made up using the accucycle seem to be great, but lately I've tried to use the triton or a bulb discharger and even though the mah gets matched, I think that under 20-30 amp load the cells voltage are falling off alot. Any info on a cheap turbo matcher looka-like- or some who would test cells and label them accordingly would help thanks.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

What do all you serious racers do when you suspect a cell or two is going down? Do you just unload the pack and get new? or do anyone retest their own to see what number they have?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a few things that help to determine how packs are doing and how individual cells are doing too.

First I have a T35 to cycle packs. I also have two TM4's (turbomatchers (NO Printers on them though)) and last-I have a discharge tray with lights.

One-way you can tell if youve got a bad cell is by temperature as compared to the others and also when you put them on a discharge tray-if one light goes out long before the others-that cell might be going south.


If after a long while you get a lot of loose cells-you can match them as close as possible on a TM and rebuild them-and dispose of the bad ones at the LHS.

They should have a recycle box for old/bad cells.

Ray


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

It's been about a year and a half ago, but SMC zapped, cycled & relabeled a half dozen packs for me at a very reasonable rate. I think Team Hurricane offers this service too ... I'd suggest emailing a few of the more reliable matchers and ask them if they'd zap/cycle/relabel your old cells. Be advised that the old packs must be disassembled and each cell completely cleaned off of old solder before you send them in (so the cells are 'like new' as far as fitting into their cell holders).


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for your help, since I can't really afford a turbo matcher or even a gfx I found this today .Might be just the ticket for what I want to do....

http://www.westmountainradio.com/CBA.htm


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I have no problem checking capacity and such, but it hasn't proved to be reliable to get the capacity at a 2-3 amp discharge(that's all the equipment I have) and then find out later when under real conditions that the pack is pretty much junk when discharging at 20-30 amps. 

I really like the idea of looking at graphs and being able to overlay them on top of each other.


----------



## sracingcells (Mar 10, 2004)

I match batteries and would be glad to rematch and label customers pack for a fee of $1.25/cell plus shipping. If the cell is soldered make sure you unsolder it or a fee of 25 cents/cell will be charged to remove it.

If you pay through paypal I am paypal prefered and my adress is also confirmed.

-Greg @ Schaffer Racing Cells

For any questions e-mail [email protected]


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

How do you "rematch cells"?


----------



## sracingcells (Mar 10, 2004)

The same way you match them when they are brand new so I guess you could call it rematching and relabeling


----------



## sracingcells (Mar 10, 2004)

Luckyman4 said:


> It's been about a year and a half ago, but SMC zapped, cycled & relabeled a half dozen packs for me at a very reasonable rate.


This is the same thing I would do

I hope that answers your questions


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

the cycling and zapping and labeling I think I get, but was wondering about "re-matching".


----------



## sracingcells (Mar 10, 2004)

Re-matching is zapping, cycling, and labeling.

If you have any more questions e-mail me at [email protected] please

Thank You


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

guver said:


> the cycling and zapping and labeling I think I get, but was wondering about "re-matching".


Once the cells have been rezapped, cycled, and relabeled, the "rematching" consists of looking at the new numbers on the cells and then deciding which cells are the closest alike in terms of voltage and/or runtime. In my case, when I had six old packs rematched, I came up with one very good pack, one pretty good pack, two 'okay' packs, one practice pack, and 4 loose cells - two cells didn't survive the zapping process (vented) and the other four were the bottom of the barrell and so different in voltage/RT that they could not be considered "matched". The person doing the matching is looking to get a set of six (or four) cells with VERY similar characteristics so that when charging/discharging the cells in the pack operate in unison.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, I can understand sorting thru thousands of cells and arranging so that all numbers match up nearly perfect. I just couldn't imagine sending a pack in to be "rematched" and getting the same pack back. Or for that mattwer sending in a hundred and getting any kind of a decent match. There are just too many variables.

I think that what you had done is very realistic, especially if they were very similar packs to begin with.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Contact [email protected] for quotes on cell re-matching. SPC


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

guver said:


> I think that what you had done is very realistic, especially if they were very similar packs to begin with.


Yeah, it was worth the effort and cost. Instead of 6 packs that had all lost their "oomph" [especially in the last 60-90 seconds of a heat] and were best suited for practice, I got back a collection of packs that I could count on to deliver as their numbers indicated. "The Good, the Bad, and the Really Oogley"


----------

